# Websiteprogrammierung - Kostenfaktoren - finanzielle Einschätzung



## nappy (8. Februar 2012)

*Websiteprogrammierung - Kostenfaktoren - finanzielle Einschätzung*

Hallo zusammen,

ein Freund und ich haben seit einiger Zeit eine Idee im Kopf bezüglich einer Website, die wir ins Leben rufen möchten. Nun sind wir aber leider ziemliche Laien auf dem Gebiet der Internetprogrammierung und müssten Dritte ins Boot holen bzw. Outsourcen, was zum Beispiel die konkrete Programmierung der Website und was so dazugehört angeht.

Wir sind uns leider auch noch nicht über die Kosten im klaren und uns fehlt das nötige Wissen, um einzuschätzen, was alles an Kosten auf uns zukommen könnte.

Wenn sich also jemand mit Internet Startups und dergleichen auskennt, wäre eine Einschätzung der anfänglichen Kosten mehr als hilfreich.

Zum Projekt an sich möchten wir nur so viel verraten, dass es sich um eine Art soziales Netzwerk handeln wird (nicht im klassischen Sinne wie facebook, studivz und co) und, dass wir natürlich möglichst viele Menschen (nach oben keine Grenze ansprechen wollen und um die Seite zu etablieren natürlich anfangs auch eine kritische Grenze erreichen müssen...was bringt ein Netzwerk wenn es keiner nutzt 

Über Infos zu den Kosten, wenn man da pauschal eine Aussage treffen kann, würden wir uns sehr freuen. Und wenn es keine konkreten Zahlen sind, dann reichen auch "einfach" die Kostenfaktoren. Wir haben uns natürlich schon unsere eigenen Gedanken gemacht...aber man weiß ja nie, ob man da nicht doch noch etwas vergessen hat und bevor wir blind und blauäugig loslegen hier der Versuch an Info von Profis zu kommen.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## DarthDeeger (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Websiteprogrammierung - Kostenfaktoren - finanzielle Einschätzung*

Also zu konkreten Kosten kann ich euch nichts sagen, aber:

1. Braucht ihr halt die Programmierer (je nach Größe des Projekts) halt mehrere, zumal der Code ja auch bei auftreten von Sicherheitslücken, Bugs etc. gewartet werden muss (ich meine da gehen die Löhne in Richtung 40-50€/h, nagelt mich aber nicht darauf fest)
2. Die Server, je nach dem was an Leistung benötigt wird geht das am Anfang je nach Anbieter noch mit 30-50€/Monat geht dann aber bei wirklich leistungsstarken Servern über in mehrere Hunder €/Monat
3. Solltet ihr euch damit dann selbstständig machen wollen, kommen natürlich die Steuern auf euch zu + ihr braucht rechtliche Absicherung , Support-Personal wird ab einer gewissen Userzahl auch irgendwann unvermeidbar sein. (sprich allgemein Personal Kosten, die später auf euch zukommen könnten) 

Kurz um am Anfang entstehen hohe Kosten, allein fürs entwickeln lassen und den/die Server, der dritte Punkt kommt erst bei einem größeren Netzwerk auf, das einfach nicht mehr alleine verwaltet werden kann.


MfG


----------



## Crysis nerd (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Websiteprogrammierung - Kostenfaktoren - finanzielle Einschätzung*

Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob ihr optimistische Freizeittüftler seid, die eine nette Idee haben und die verwirklichen wollen ODER ob ihr ernsthafte Geschäftsmänner mit einer Idee seid, die ihr auch durch Werbung etc. bekannt machen wollt.
Das Ding ist: Wir können hier leider kaum Kostenschätzungen anstellen, weil du ja leider wenig verätst. Kann ich ja verstehen, niemand soll eure Idee klauen. Aber nur mit "Social Network" können wir nicht viel anfangen, das ist das Problem.
Also wenn ihr das wirklich professionell Aufziehen wollt, könnt ihr schon einiges einplanen. Ein Techniker sollte eigentlich durchgehend das System überwachen, Sicherheitslücken finden und stopfen, bei Fehlern sofort einschreiten. Ihr braucht auch noch So "krams-leute" wie ich Sie nenne (ohne wertung!), die sich um die User kümmern. D.h. den Kontakt darstellen bei Problemen oder so, den Ansprechpartner für User und die außerdem als Moderator dienen. 
Die Seite zu basteln braucht erstmal einen großen Aufwand, damit die mit den meisten Browsern kompatibel ist, es sicher ist und die Funktionalität bereistellt.
Wenn ihr damit Geld machen wollt, müsst ihr auch so wirtschaftliches Zeug regeln (wovon ich keine Ahnung habe).

Aber wie gesagt: Umfang und Größe eures "social network" können wir schlecht beurteilen...


mfg
Lukas


----------



## Milchbubi (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Websiteprogrammierung - Kostenfaktoren - finanzielle Einschätzung*

hallo nappy,

ich kenne mich zwar jetzt auch nich soo gut aus in dem Bereich, allerdings steht am Anfang zuerst einmal eine Webseite. Diese könnt ihr von professionellen Websiteagenturen erstellen lassen. Gib hierfür einfach ma bei google "Websiteagentur" ein und vielleicht noch euer Ort. vll gibt es ja in eurer nähe eine^^. Dann schreibt die am besten ma an und schildert denen was ihr gerne haben möchtet. die machen euch dann ein Angebot. Dann kommt das Hosten. Hier könnt ihr es genauso machen schreibt einfach ma einen Hoster wie diesen hier an und die werden euch dann ein Angebot schicken. Strato kümmert sich dann rund um die Uhr um die instandhaltung der Serverhardware. Und um die Websiteprogrammierung müsst ihr halt schauen ob sich eure beauftragte Firma auch um die Websitepflege kümmert und um die Sicherheit.

Ich denke das ist erstma das nötigste am Anfang.

Gruß Milchbubi


----------



## nappy (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Websiteprogrammierung - Kostenfaktoren - finanzielle Einschätzung*

Hey,

danke erstmal für die drei Antworten.

@crysis nerd: Vielleicht mal kurz zu unserer Person, ich bin Student im Bereich angwandter Informatik (digitale medien, leider noch ziemlich am Anfang) und mein partner studiert Psychologie und ist bereits im Master. Also beides nicht wirklich im betriebswirtschaftlichen Bereich und daher die Unsicherheit was anstehende Kosten etc angeht.

Die Idee tragen wir schon einige Zeit mit uns rum und tüfteln momentan leider noch eher in der Freizeit daran herum, aber irgendwann ist ja der Punkt, wo man merkt, dass aus einer Idee wirklich etwas wachsen könnte oder ob es eben nur ein Idee bleibt. Und wir sind mittlerweile so weit zu sagen, dass mehr daraus werden kann und unbedingt auch soll. Aber grundsätzlich stehen wir noch weit am Anfang und versuchen halt wo es nur geht an Informationen zu kommen, die uns irgendwie weiter bringen. Und wenn hier 10 Leute dasselbe Antworten oder Dinge über die wir uns bewusst sind, kann ja der Elfte evtl eine Info haben, die uns weiter bringt 

Deshalb sind wir für alle Antworten erstmal dankbar.


----------



## Frezy (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Websiteprogrammierung - Kostenfaktoren - finanzielle Einschätzung*

Hey,

Da habt ihr euch was vorgenommen. Ich kann euch leider auch nicht umbedingt einschätzen. Ich weiß nicht ob es sich hier um eine kleine Idee handelt die euch mal beim Biertrinken eingefallen ist oder eine Idee die ihr beide wirklich umsetzten wollt. Den Markt den ihr euch ausgesucht habt ist schon sehr stark besetzt und sowas kann wirklich in die Hose gehen. (Siehe Dispora)

Wenn ihr das ganze wirklich professionell angehen wollt, braucht ihr ein etwas größeres Startkapital. So ein Projekt kostet sehr viel Zeit. Es muss von den Entwicklern ständig erweitert werden und das kostet Geld. (Programmierer lassen sich nicht schlecht bezahlen. ) So ein Projekt hat kaum einen Punkt wo man sagen kann: "So jetzt ist dieses Projekt beendet." Also Kunde und Entwickler sind zufrieden und alle festgelegten Punkte sind erfüllt worden. (Lasten- und Pflichtenheft)

Also ich würde mir das 2-mal überlegen so ein Projekt zu starten. Vorallem wenn ihr Geld in dieses Projekt investieren wollt. Aber ihr müsst schon eine gute Idee haben wenn ihr meint gegen Facebook, Google+, etc. anzukommen. Aber das verratet ihr wahrscheinlich nicht. Und das ist auch gut so! 

Also wenn ihr wirklich so ein Projekt auf die Beine stellen wollt, braucht ihr ein gewisses Startkapital (Das kann in die 100.000 € und noch höher gehen. Dispora hat ein Startkapital von rund 300.000 € gehabt wenn ich mich nicht irre (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege) und jetzt steht das Projekt vor dem aus. Vorallem sei zu bedenken, dass Dispora keine Entwickler bezahlen musste.) oder ein paar sehr großzügige Webentwickler die euch bei eurer Idee unterstützen. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch ein bisschen helfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy


----------



## Kel (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Websiteprogrammierung - Kostenfaktoren - finanzielle Einschätzung*

Mein Bruder macht 0815-Seiten für 400€, ihr wollt PHP + Datenbanken dabei etc .... unter 2000€ Minimum wird das nichts sag ich mal, je nach Umfang auch gern 1-2 Nullen dranhängen.


----------



## kühlprofi (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Websiteprogrammierung - Kostenfaktoren - finanzielle Einschätzung*

@Kel Die Preise sind für private  Webseiten völlig normal. 

Würde auch eher deinen Werten zustimmten. Auf jeden Fall kostet 1 Webdesigner/Programmierer pro Stunde zwischen 180-300 Sfr (150-250 Euro / stunde) zumindest in der Schweiz. Und wenn alles noch schön geplant und dokumentiert wird kommt da ne ganze Menge zusammen. 

Natürlich gibt es Freelancer welche das bestimmt billiger machen - ich würde dir raten mal ein paar Freelancer anzuschreiben und die Preisrahmen abklären.

Den Wartungsaufwand würde ich auch nicht unterschätzen. Um eine wirklich sichere Seite betreiben zu können, brauchts schon gut ausgebildete Fachmänner/-frauen.  Ohne Geld keine Werbung, ohne Werbung keine Kunden / Besucher. (Facebook-Werbung mal aussen vor.)

Mit wievielen Benutzer rechnet ihr denn, oder wieviele zu haben strebt ihr an?


----------



## Frezy (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Websiteprogrammierung - Kostenfaktoren - finanzielle Einschätzung*

Hey,

Also wie ich das verstanden habe geht es hier um eine ganze Webapplication wie Facebook und nicht um eine stink normale Website mit MySQL und Php?!

Also ich weiß nicht... um 400 € ne ganze Website. Das ist schon billig. Da wird wahrscheinlich ein 0815 Template über ein CMS gehauen. Was anderes kann ich mir um den Preis nicht vorstellen.

Und je nach größe des Projektes wird 1 Programmierer zu wenig sein. Außer ihr wollt das Projekt 2020 fertigstellen.

Also mögliche Kosten die auf euch zukommen:
Entwicklungskosten
Wartungskosten
Infrastrukturkosten
Werbung
Verwaltung
Rechtsberatung

Eine Summe kann ich euch nicht nennen, da wie ich euch oben geschrieben habe, keine Angabe gemacht wurde, wie groß euer Projekt wirklich werden soll. Bei <1000 Mitgliedern sollten die Kosten nicht sehr hoch Ausfallen. Bei >100000 Usern sieht das ganze schon anders aus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy


----------

